# Bur Dubai



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello people,

I do hope you can help me, it now looks like I'll be moving to Dubai in under 2 weeks, my company is putting me up for a month in Golden Sands, in Bur Dubai - the offices are there near the Movenpick hotel. I know I will find this out soon, but what is the area like? I've googled the place and can't really find that much out about it. Are there "Western" type bars? I love my local in London.
Is there anything I should be wary of? Is it safe? I read of some sailor that disappeared in Bur Dubai and that concerns me, this is my first time as an expat so obviously I'm a little apprehensive.

What's the area like?

Thanks,

Eddie.


----------



## Zaidhashimi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dubai is very safe, and no need for all that panic, you can leave your can engine running and get to a supermarket, and still find it out when you comeback ... in other words, Nothing like London. 
Bur Dubai is full of hotels, and most of those have their own pubs. I would recommend the one inside Kris Ken hotel, it's good, nice staff, good food, and you can watch the EPL if interested.
I wouldn't recommend you to settle in Bur Dubai (it's not the western area you're probably looking for - as that would be Downtown, and Marina).
Good thing about working in Bur Dubai is that you will be heading opposite the traffic. (unless you live in Deira or Sharjah).
Congrats on your move, and good luck!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

EddieE said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I do hope you can help me, it now looks like I'll be moving to Dubai in under 2 weeks, my company is putting me up for a month in Golden Sands, in Bur Dubai - the offices are there near the Movenpick hotel. I know I will find this out soon, but what is the area like? I've googled the place and can't really find that much out about it. Are there "Western" type bars? I love my local in London.
> Is there anything I should be wary of? Is it safe? I read of some sailor that disappeared in Bur Dubai and that concerns me, this is my first time as an expat so obviously I'm a little apprehensive.
> ...


Lots of fun places in Bur Dubai! And I have to agree about safety, almost as safe as small town USA I am from and far safer than any big US city.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You are good BAR wise speaking. Knock the hotels' door. I cannot tell about the rest since I don't know your life style.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I work in Bur Dubai and love it, however wouldn't want to live there. Can be a bit crazy, especially when India win the cricket world cup.  There are bars of many different types down there, but I wouldn't describe any as a traditional British one. Closest is probably in 4 points.

Bur Dubai is very safe overall. Been out many times and have seen trouble on only one occasion, in the more seedy of places. 

I think Golden Sands to Movenpick is about 4km as well, too far to walk in the morning heat, unless you like being a sweaty mess by the time you arrive.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bur Dubai is a built up, down town type of area. It's quite old now and probably the part of the city that resembles a 'proper' or real area rather than a mall, development or gated community. 

It's tatty round the edges in appearance and a bit hectic, not too many westerners venture there. It is the part of town the sailor went missing from but Dubai one the whole is quite safe as long as you apply common sense. A lot safer than London, so nothing to worry about.

Loads of bars and clubs there however most are known as places where ladies offer company. They're not shy in coming forward and it gets annoying pretty quickly. Goodfellas is one bar where you won't get hassle, loads of expats, pub grub and a decent place to watch the football. Barrels isn't too bad but a bit quieter and I'm sure the pub in the Movenpick will be decent enough.

Rock Bottom is a very popular bar/club not my cup of tea so maybe others can comment.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

EddieE said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I do hope you can help me, it now looks like I'll be moving to Dubai in under 2 weeks, my company is putting me up for a month in Golden Sands, in Bur Dubai - the offices are there near the Movenpick hotel. I know I will find this out soon, but what is the area like? I've googled the place and can't really find that much out about it. Are there "Western" type bars? I love my local in London.
> Is there anything I should be wary of? Is it safe? I read of some sailor that disappeared in Bur Dubai and that concerns me, this is my first time as an expat so obviously I'm a little apprehensive.
> ...


Some good restaurants in the Movenpick, and there is some nice restaurants nearby. The wadi is good to!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Bur Dubai is a built up, down town type of area. It's quite old now and probably the part of the city that resembles a 'proper' or real area rather than a mall, development or gated community.
> 
> It's tatty round the edges in appearance and a bit hectic, not too many westerners venture there. It is the part of town the sailor went missing from but Dubai one the whole is quite safe as long as you apply common sense. A lot safer than London, so nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


Try Old Vic at the Ramada for decent pub food and drink. They closed Rumours which was one of the more notorious "clubs" with the aforementioned businesswomen. Lebanese Village outdoor area is wonderful in the October-April period. Yes, outside the hotels there is little Western presence. The Golden Sands and Silver Sands buildings tend to be well-maintained. Bur Juman Mall is close by, upscale and has some good restaurants and food court. Plus Metro access in the area is very good (the red and green lines meet at Bur Juman). Depending how close you are to the Fahidi (Mankhool Rd) or Khalid bin al Waleed (Bur Juman) Green Line station (probably a 5-10 min walk), you can take the Metro to the Movenpick area (Healthcare City)


----------



## khjuk (Jun 23, 2012)

I live in Bur Dubai and also lived here back in 2003 on my first stint in Dubai, I can live anywhere as the company pay but I came back to Bur Dubai. Here you can get anything you want withion a stones throw not like other places in Dubai.
Depends in which Golden Sands you are staying as there is approx 10 of them. Plenty of expat bars as roadwarrior says. Old Vic in the Ramada good pub food, Goodfellas in the Regant Plaza, Yesterday in the four points Sheraton, just to mention a three, you will easily find your way around. If you want business ladies and a beer you go to the Panorama, The Imperial, and the world famous York Hotel. Is it safe, too right it is ive just finished working for 5 years in Nigeria, this place is a piece of cake. Good luck.


----------



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone, looks like I'll be spoilt for choice then. I don't know which Golden Sands it is - will find out next week when I move I guess.

I googled some of the places mentioned, bar in Panorama was described as a low budget knocking shop. I'm hoping the beer will be cheap there then!

Looking forward to watching the football, but as I'm a Fulham fan I'm not expecting too many other fans to be around, we're few and far between.

See you all in a week.

Eddie


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

EddieE said:


> Looking forward to watching the football, but as I'm a Fulham fan I'm not expecting too many other fans to be around, we're few and far between.


Goodfellas show every Premiership game live, including the ones at 3 oclock you don't get in the UK. If there's more than one you may have to watch in on a corner TV with the sound down while the big game is on but chances are you'll see more of Fulham than you did in the UK.


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Citymax next to the Dhow Palace has about 10 sports screens, cheapish beer, interesting clientele and you get a bucket of peanuts with every pint so no need for food. Bring a jacket/hoodie as some spots in the bar are ice.

Oh, and the house band is hilarious. "Enter Sandman" sung by a short Tina Turneresque Malaysian.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

captaindubai said:


> Citymax next to the Dhow Palace has about 10 sports screens, cheapish beer, interesting clientele and you get a bucket of peanuts with every pint so no need for food. Bring a jacket/hoodie as some spots in the bar are ice.
> 
> Oh, and the house band is hilarious. "Enter Sandman" sung by a short Tina Turneresque Malaysian.


Ice as in hockey?


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

er...as in cold.


----------



## davidcooke (Apr 14, 2012)

Ive recently moved to Dubai and am staying in Bur Dubai for the moment.Its a grand enough area.Always seems to be busy but what I've seen so far its pretty safe.The Golden Sands are all near enough to the metro stations so you're only a train journey away from going to places like the Mall of The Emirates and the Marina.There are a few pubs but I think hotel bars are the best bet if you want something a bit more like home.I was watching the United Liverpool game in the Four Points the other day!Enjoy it


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Haven't they got a Liverpool bar in there called the TWO points?


----------



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Well I got here, ventured into Goodfellas and its a great bar, will be there later for the football if anyone's around.

I like this town!

Eddie


----------



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

Stinking hangover courtesy of a South African mate, jockeys bar, goodfellas, York, jockeys, stagger back, up at 6for work. 

Dubai will be the death of me.

Eddie


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems it always is.....


----------

